# ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2004)

Um das Anglerboard nicht nur für unsere Mitglieder und Partner interessant zu gestalten, sondern mit dem Anglerboard und den Partnerseiten eine Plattform für alle Angler bieten zu können, interessiert es uns natürlich, was für Angler wir an“ Board“ haben. Und da nicht nur unsere Mitglieder, sondern auch die Besucher, die (noch) nicht bei uns registriert sind. 

Daher beginnen wir hier mit dem ersten Teil unserer "Anglerboardumfrage". Selbstverständlich wird dabei allen Aspekten des Datenschutzes Rechnung getragen. Was uns und unsere Partner interessiert ist einfach, wie sich Mitglieder und Besucher des Anglerboards zusammen setzen, was sie interessiert, wo und wie sie bevorzugt angeln, wie, wo und bei wem sie ihr Angelgerät einkaufen und vieles mehr rund ums Angeln und Angler.

Um daraus nicht eine ellenlange Umfrage zu machen, haben wir diese in mehrere Teile gesplittet, die nacheinander freigeschaltet werden. Und selbstverständlich sollt Ihr das nicht umsonst machen. Es gibt auch etwas zu gewinnen. *Eine Canon – Powershot – Kamera,* damit Ihr eure Fänge aufnehmen und ins Board stellen könnt.. Natürlich erhöht man seine Chancen, wenn man bei jedem Teil der Umfrage mitmacht. 

Die Umfrage findet Ihr sowohl auf der Anglerboardstartseite, im Forum und später im Newsletter. Einfach dem Link hier  folgen, die Fragen beantworten und abwarten ob Ihr gewonnen habt. Und mit der Kamera dann natürlich auch schöne Bilder fürs Anglerboard und/oder das Magazin schiessen. 

Viel Spass beim ausfüllen und (vielleicht) gewinnen.


----------



## lordwuddy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Hallo Thomas
Wir haben Dezember, wer hat den nun Gewonnen. Vielleicht hab ich auch was verpasst.  |kopfkrat 
lordwuddy


----------



## Supporter (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ja,das ist eine gute frage |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Nein Ihr habt nix verpasst)
Wir haben den Gewinner ausgelost und angemailt, da wir aber nur die Emailadresse der Mitmachenden haben, muss ich jetzt warten bis der sich meldet.
Sobald der/die Gewinner(in) sich meldet, werden wir das  sowohl hier im Forum wie auch Im Magazin bekannt geben.


----------



## vk58 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Ihr habt nix verpasst)
> Wir haben den Gewinner ausgelost und angemailt, da wir aber nur die Emailadresse der Mitmachenden haben, muss ich jetzt warten bis der sich meldet.
> Sobald der/die Gewinner(in) sich meldet, werden wir das sowohl hier im Forum wie auch Im Magazin bekannt geben.


Upps, by the way: meine alte eMail-Adresse stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Habe sie gerade aktualisiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



> meine alte eMail-Adresse stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Habe sie gerade aktualisiert


Die Mail wurde natürlich an die angegebene Adresse geschickt.
Falls sich keiner in den nächsten Tagen meldet, wird ebender "zweitgezogene" angemailt.
Wir werden schon einen finden, der die Kamera haben will))


----------



## scholle01 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Oh, habe ich die etwa aus Versehen gelöscht.......... |kopfkrat


----------



## MiCo (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Leute ihr braucht euch keine Gedanken wegen eurer emailaddressen machen, denn ich werde die Kamera schon annehmen.

Hab die email erhalten, daß ich die Kamrea gewonnen habe *freu*
und Danke  |jump: 

@thomas email ist zuück an Dich  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

So, nun braucht Ihr Euch keine Gedanken mehr zu machen, der Gewinner hat sich gemeldet))
Es ist MiCo, dazu herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Hier eine kleine Vorstellung des Gewinners:
Zu meiner Person: 
Nick im AB MiCo
Angeln tu ich seit ca. 30 Jahren. Als geborener Hamburger natürlich an der heimischen Zanderkant. Bevorzugt trifft man mich aber an der Ostsee beim Blechschmeißen gen Mefo oder aufm Kutter beim Dorschejiggen an. Wir haben auch schon einen Tag beim ersten zweitägigen Kutterangeln des AB auf der Forelle gefischt. Allerdings Du hinten und ich vorn.
Vorstellung Ende
Da sieht man wieder wie klein die Welt ist)
Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal, MiCo!!


----------



## scholle01 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ja dann, HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Glückwunsch MiCo #6


----------



## ralle (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Gratuliere !!

Wann kommen die ersten Bilder ??


----------



## lordwuddy (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit dem Teil   #6 
Ich wollt eh keine Gewinnen #d 
lordwuddy


----------



## MiCo (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Kamera ist soeben vom Paketmann angeliefert worden. #6 

Alles wohlbehalten angekommen. 

Danke nochmals  #h


----------



## Aali-HH (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ist ja dann doch ein Vorteil wenn man zwei Nics im AB hat :g                            
Man hat größere Gewinnchancen  
Wer hat denn nun genau gewonnen ? MiCo oder Japanrot ? :q 

Gruß Marc


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden schon einen finden, der die Kamera haben will))


 *ICH ICH ICH ICH ........   :q:q:q:q*


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

och son Schiet ....
 schon wech...
 aber bleibt ja in Hamburg und eigendlich wollte ich ja doch keine haben ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

))))))))))))


----------



## MiCo (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



			
				Aali-HH schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja dann doch ein Vorteil wenn man zwei Nics im AB hat :g
> Man hat größere Gewinnchancen
> Wer hat denn nun genau gewonnen ? MiCo oder Japanrot ? :q
> 
> Gruß Marc



@Marc

immer schön auf die Feinheiten achten, denn:

JapanRot ist nicht japanrot  #d 

weil

Maik nicht Micha ist  #d 

JapanRot ist gültiger Nick im AB  #6 
japanrot jedoch nicht  #d 
und Japanrot gibts garnicht  #d 

Alles klar? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Albatros (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Glückwunsch MiCo #6


----------

